# Check out my Doritos ad!



## TheStump (Jul 22, 2010)

Doritos (Australia) is holding a _'Make an Ad, Make a Fortune'_ competition at the moment.

So i put this ad together for the comp.
The Corn Identity Check it out!

Let me know what you all think.
If you can *vote* too that would be wicked (though i think only Aussies may be able to vote).

* Shot on a Cannon 5D MKII


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 22, 2010)

I thought it was great, entertaining and amusing.


----------



## TheStump (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks, glad you liked it!


----------



## laurenz (Jul 22, 2010)

Very professional but I don't really get the clue very well. The guy is being chased for something. And then some regular girl plants her face on glass and there is nothing to see anymore about the chasing?


----------



## TheStump (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah can be a bit confusing.
It's aiming for the chick to be pretty random.  The guy has Doritos on his thumb, which stuffs up his scanning, then she comes in and wants to lick his thumb.
wish i had more time to work on the end tag, but i'm still pretty happy with it.
Thanks for your feedback


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 22, 2010)

That was reallllly amusing!
I actually did love it.. But I thought the same as laurenz, how I got confused with the story.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 22, 2010)

very professionally looking adv ! good job.
Good video sequences, well filmed, nicely played.
Tell us know if you win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and lol at the next one, with the horse XD

Some others are good too.
I like this one for the realization. might have taken a lot of time.
this one is funny, video quality not bad.

while some are so home-made looking, with a cheap camera. I hope it's not one of them which will win !


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 22, 2010)

That was amazing! 
Very professional looking and the video-quality is great! You must have worked hard on it!


----------



## Juanmatron (Jul 22, 2010)

*Iwata:* _"As any game developer knows, the three basic food groups are Fritos, Cheetos, and Doritos."_

I want see your video on TV!


----------



## Daizu (Jul 23, 2010)

Lmao, that was great. I lol'd.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 23, 2010)

Great stuff


----------



## Orc (Jul 23, 2010)

Great work TheStump! Sucks I can't vote.


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Jul 29, 2010)

Such an awesome ad.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 29, 2010)

Best ad I have seen in years and i'm not just saying that. Ads over here have become absolute shit and not like they used to be. good luck


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 29, 2010)

i liked his other ad


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 29, 2010)

OMG. That was hilarious!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was very well made too. Good job!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

good going Jay


----------



## WildWon (Jul 29, 2010)

VERY nice ad. Extremely professional and i lol'd at the end. That's one i wouldn't mind seeing over and over again. (as opposed to the shit commercials that are running around as of now).

Keep it up!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jul 29, 2010)

just re -watched

haha
thats a chick at the end


----------



## callmebob (Jul 29, 2010)

Didn´t make much sense, although it looked really good.

It also didn´t feature the Doritos enough.

I think it might have been better if he was carrying a bag of Doritos, and eating them while he was being chased.

Just a thought. Anyway looked professional. I´d love to see what you could do with a big budget!


----------

